

Base64 CSS Generator - ofcyln
http://www.base64css.com/

======
ofcyln
It would be great to write down here if you know any other online generators
like:

Retina CSS Sprite Generator Generate retina and standard sprite images online
with diagonal, left-right, top-down algorithms.
[http://www.retinaspritegenerator.com/](http://www.retinaspritegenerator.com/)

------
jedi_master
1) open terminal 2) base64 <yourimage >yournewimage

~~~
ofcyln
hmmm good solution for mac users

